# Breeders in Ga



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm looking for a breeder in Ga,preferably around Macon.I'm looking for a hairless if possible


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

Google 'georgia rattery' and it'll pull up oodles.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

ok,thanks


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

No problem. I believe that Phoenix rattery is supposed to be a really good one, but I don't know if they have hairless or not.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

ok,thanks!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Keep us up to date if you end up getting a rat from a breeder. I too will one day be looking for a breeder in GA, and am interested in hearing if you found someone you liked.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

ok,I'm trying,but my mom isn't liking it so much,but I'll figure something out.


----------

